# Workmans Comp Audit No Employees No Subs



## WTFDrywall (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi guys, first post! 

I am getting my first audit for workmens comp. I have no employees and have had no subs. I am a one man show. I made way less than I est. last year. Should I be getting money back?


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

WTFDrywall said:


> Hi guys, first post!
> 
> I am getting my first audit for workmens comp. I have no employees and have had no subs. I am a one man show. I made way less than I est. last year. Should I be getting money back?


Hi and welcome to the neighborhood.

I had one of those audits a number of years ago. It was a real PITA. Remember that this individual is empowered to try and push your buttons and show justification to his boss that he is doing his job. 

The guy that showed up here came very close to being showed the door off the dining room. At the time we only had a deck with no railing or steps.

His original letter stated and I quote.

"We have set an appointment on this <date> at <time> at the above address. Please have the following documents available for inspection."

No phone call and never asked if I was available or what would meet my schedule.

The "above address" was my post office box. When he called the week before asking for physical address I told him that I did not appreciate the intimidation tactic and that I would be at the post office.:clap: After a little further discussion I gave him the address. Once on site he looked at the documents that was requested and then asked for tax returns and other documents from previous years. My wife started to panic. I said that those were not requested in the letter of demand. He said he has the right to ask for any documents that he chooses. :furious: Pushing my buttons.:furious: 

He sat there in silence for about 30 minutes waiting. Looked everything over and said that all was in order and left. What a PITA.

I really hope your goes well. Just don't let him/her intimidate.:no:

Good luck.

Les


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

You should be paying a small fee for WC just to have a policy in force with no remitances. YOU HAVE NO EMPLOYEES.

Your audit should take about 6 seconds, period.

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

I got the same letter as ABLE. I got everything together, the auditor was a nice woman. She looked over my 941's,and subs certs, and said she was all set. Now getting the money back from the comp company(as I overpaid) is dragging on.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Our audits are usually painless even though I don't like the guy that usually does it. He goes over our payroll records, flips through the checkbook and asks to look at random contracts. He is only making sure that we aren't paying someone and not declaring it and that we are paying for the proper coverage for our work.

If we owe them they send a bill right away, if they owe us they apply it as payments on the next years policy.

As far as the appointment goes, they must call to verify and you can always reschedule to suit your convenience. 

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

WTFDrywall said:


> Hi guys, first post!
> 
> I am getting my first audit for workmens comp. I have no employees and have had no subs. I am a one man show. I made way less than I est. last year. Should I be getting money back?


I don't know where you are located but WC should be based on payroll. What did your payroll do for the year? 

There is usually a minimum base fee just to have it based on probably a higher payroll number then you would even meet anyways, so you are probably paying the same WC fees for just yourself as you would for you and another guy. However, if they use that minimum payroll number you won't get anything back cause you are under it from the start anyways.


----------

